# B6AC Skycharger battery charger



## danl10 (Jul 23, 2010)

Burned 8 pin chip out accidentally. Need schematic for chip ID. This is new charger that charges a lot of battery types. Big in the RC world.Not sure who makes it.Help


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

If it is new, then I suggest returning it to the point of purchase.


----------

